# WHAT IS THIS Ross MT.ST.HELENS XC HELP!



## cookzg (Nov 11, 2009)

Ross *MT.ST.HELENS XC *Designed and Engineered by Ross Bicycles Farmingdale, NY (Made in Taiwan). Has Shimano 200GS setup. I purchased this bike approximately 1989 from a friend. I have searched the www and have not found a bike like this or a single photo. Is it a limited edition/limited production of some sort? I love the bike very well designed and fun to ride; great balance and control. Would appreciate any feedback or information, Thanks new member to mtbr.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

entry level low end bike that probably had a retail price ~$300. All one need to do is look at how crooked the decals were applied to tell it's just a "basic bike" most people that bought this model back then used them as basic commuters and and city bikes.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I'll bet the sales on those just blew up when they came out


Sorry, couldn't resist......


----------



## The Golden Boy (Oct 7, 2009)

If I hear another person ripping on Ross bikes, I'm going to blow my top.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I like Ross bikes. The higher end ones sometimes have some good donor parts......


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Aemmer said:


> I like Ross bikes. The higher end ones sometimes have some good donor parts......


:lol:

I recently found a boxed Ross mt 1600 rock machine , i unboxed it and saw how horrible the components are and am planning to sell it on CL


----------



## cookzg (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the quick feedback (gm1230126). I’m not a Ross fan myself really don’t like them and the only one I own but okay I only paid $50 for the bike brand new guess that was a good deal at the time. I know this bike is nothing special it’s obviously a cheapie but not piece of crap fun to ride at the beach on and off road. Just have never seen one like this have you? Also can’t seem to find a dupe on the web. Thanks again!


----------



## L.Marziotti (Dec 12, 2009)

*Mt Whitney*

Here's my Mt Whitney frame with the blinging gold rims from the Mt Hood. Chicks dig it...


----------

